# Two questions for a semi newbie



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

1) Are there any clubs worth joining such as the lionel club?

2) Are there any auction sites besides ebay worthwhile, i stumbled across this one. http://www.liveauctioneers.com/search?q=Lionel&org=yes

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

For Lionel especially... http://traincollectors.org/ ...look for your local chapter.

Not an auction but still a good source... http://etsy.com


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

E Auctions are not worth it unless you are seeking one particular item. Local auctions may be better try auction zip. Trains shows are much better. Goodwill auctions also have some. Craigslists has a variety and will introduce you to local sellers,establish some credibilty with them for deals. If they don't, they don't buy from them. Establish yourself as a serious customer first.

There are plenty of sellers too, we see them here frequently seeking advice.


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> For Lionel especially... http://traincollectors.org/ ...look for your local chapter.


I dont see the option to join as a member, or I just cannot find it


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.tcamembers.org/membership/join.htm


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> http://www.tcamembers.org/membership/join.htm


Thanks


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

You can also look here: http://trc.trains.com/groups.aspx?page=list&type=2&cat=-1 that will allow you to look for clubs close to you. Also a good place to find some larger events.

Carl.


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kwikster said:


> You can also look here: http://trc.trains.com/groups.aspx?page=list&type=2&cat=-1 that will allow you to look for clubs close to you. Also a good place to find some larger events.
> 
> Carl.


Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never bought from LiveAuctioneers, however their site is a fabulous resource for research. They have detailed pics and descriptions of old locos, sets, etc. ... often for rare items that are otherwise hard to find/research on other sites. Look in the completed auctions section.

TJ


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, i did place a bid on liveauctioneers, i have also had luck on shopgoodwill.com


----------

